# RE4, PS2 or GC?



## Licardo7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Please help me, I desided to get RE4 because I want to know the background story (If any) it gives to the upcoming RE5. I loved the RE games, played 1 and 2 and liked them a lot and now I want 4. 

Now the question is: Which one should I get, the PS2 version or the GC version? 

I heared that the the PS2 had a ton of fetures but the GC had better grafics. Can you guys tell me which is better? Thanks


----------



## da_head (Dec 12, 2008)

wait. the gamecube version has better graphics than the ps2 version? r u serious?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

The gamecube had better texturing but if you didn't pay any attention you could not see any difference. I would say get the wii version if possible because of the conrolles but if I were you, Get the PS2 version as being a vtran of the series, you would probably get a bit out of Separate Ways.
As you are probably aware though, RE4 and 5 are drastically different games to what the previous ones were so consider yourself warned.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 12, 2008)

that's what I heard, it's sopose to have better lighting affects and a spookyer (is this a word) atmosphere.



			
				Edgedancer said:
			
		

> The gamecube had better texturing but if you didn't pay any attention you could not see any difference. I would say get the wii version if possible because of the conrolles but if I were you, Get the PS2 version as being a vtran of the series, you would probably get a bit out of Separate Ways.
> As you are probably aware though, RE4 and 5 are drastically different games to what the previous ones were so consider yourself warned.


Didn't the PS2 version have more fetures? Yes, I know it is a TPS over-the-shoulder game. I loved it, I like TPSOTS (wow)  games and especally RE$, I played a little wile I was visiting my friend's friend's house. He was getting his game back and wile I waited he said I could play. It was very fun wile it lasted.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

I really wouldn't call the game spooky except for a couple of selected moments but I wont say where because that would ruin the game.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

The Wii version has the features from the PS2 version + the graphics from the GC version + better controls.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> The Wii version has the features from the PS2 version + the graphics from the GC version + better controls.


Yes but I don't have a Wii.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

So get the PS2 version. Easy as that.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 12, 2008)

PS2 version has sperate ways and the other GC one right or just the seprte ways extra?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think they sell a RE pack
with RE:Code Veronica X, RE:4, and REutbreak  for PS2


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, I got another question, if I get the GC version and then play it on my friend's Wii. Will it have the
Wii controls or the same GC controls?


----------



## Minox (Dec 13, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> hey, I got another question, if I get the GC version and then play it on my friend's Wii. Will it have the
> Wii controls or the same GC controls?


If it's the GC version then it'll have the GC controls.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Licardo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought so


----------



## rush57 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you can't get the wii one, you should get the ps2 one cause from what I remember theres some extra bonus items and costumes. I also think the Ada Mission is a mode only for the ps2 one so awesome.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does RE4 have multiplayer or co-op, Online or just support?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 13, 2008)

RE4 does not have multiplayer but it can still be played at parties. Just play Mercenaries mode and swap the controller after each death. It is always a hit.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 13, 2008)

PS2 if you must play it. Personally, I don't care for the game at all.


----------



## kashin (Dec 13, 2008)

Wii.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 13, 2008)

If you can live without the extra stuff I go with GC.  It plays better & has better loading times.

Also about which controller you prefer, I personally can't stand any playstation controller and I actually like the GC one while most think the opposite.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 13, 2008)

The Wii version is the best, but you don't have that one.

I'd go for the GameCube version. The graphics don't differ that much, but it's noticable and the GC version is really more beautiful.

Also. the controls have been designed for the GameCube controller. I have played RE4 on the PS2, and the controls sucked after playing the GameCube version.

I bought the Wii version for the extras, and I have to admit I enjoyed them a lot, but they were a bit short. If you want to play the game optimally, get the GC version. If you want to play all of the extras, get the PS2 version.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd get ngc cause it just plays better. PS2 if you want the extras. (Bored me)


----------



## tomqman (Dec 13, 2008)

i would have it on wii and its the best but i would say ps2 because thats has more stuff than gc


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> If you can live without the extra stuff I go with GC.  It plays better & has better loading times.
> 
> Also about which controller you prefer, I personally can't stand any PlayStation controller and I actually like the GC one while most think the opposite.


I agree, I don't really care for the PS2 controller either. Also, That switch with each death is a good idea. My cousin can't play very good on the PS2 controller so I think I'll chose the GC. 

I just found out today that my friend has it for the PS2 so I can always just let him borrow it to me to play the Seprate ways mission. What do you thing?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 13, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Please help me, I desided to get RE4 because I want to know the background story (If any) it gives to the upcoming RE5. I loved the RE games, played 1 and 2 and liked them a lot and now I want 4.
> 
> Now the question is: Which one should I get, the PS2 version or the GC version?
> 
> I heared that the the PS2 had a ton of fetures but the GC had better grafics. Can you guys tell me which is better? Thanks



get the Wii version, it has the PS2 extras plus 480P with widescreen also, best of both worlds.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Licardo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read what I just said. I don't have a Wii, I also don't have the money to buy a Wii. I got fired from my job so I don't got a lot. Yes, I a 13-year-old had a job once. WASHING DISHES


----------



## Endogene (Dec 13, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are you supposed to play RE5 when it comes out if you cant afford yourself a wii?


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Licardo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC, also if I get all A's and B's this semester my mom  will buy me 360 or a Wii.

edit: I just found out that RE5 won't be on the Wii :'(. But maybe they'll change that. Feb 13 is still a few months away.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 14, 2008)

A couple of months would not be enough time to port it over to the wii. Maybe a year and a severe downgrade and it might work but I think the person behind it said that the opening menu would not be able to load on the wii.


----------



## Trolly (Dec 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wait. the gamecube version has better graphics than the ps2 version? r u serious?


Little known fact that surprised me when I found out is that the GameCube's actually more powerful than the PS2. And thinking back, the GameCube did demonstrate that with its triple-A titles. How most of us didn't notice, I have no idea.


----------



## Trolly (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang, double post.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it not coming on on the PC


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 14, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it not coming on on the PC


Yes it is....


Wait, RE4 is on PC.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 14, 2008)

But everyone should remember that the RE4 on the computer sucked. It was the worst version of all.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 14, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> But everyone should remember that the RE4 on the computer sucked. It was the worst version of all.


ya. the controls were suppose to be really bad but for some strange reason I'm downloading it right now. I'll see if the mouse mod even helps. The only good thing about this game that I read was that the graphics after the 1.10 patch were very good.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Advertisement.



Marketing sucked for the NGC. Also most 3rd parties didn't develop much for the NGC and when they did it usually became a crappy port of somesort. It was rare to see a proper game developed by a 3rd party.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 14, 2008)

Wii version:
- Best graphics, progressive widescreen,
- Best controls!
- All extra modes.

PC Version:
- All extra modes.
- Okay graphics.

GC Version:
- Can go up to progressive widescreen.
- Okay controlls.
- NO EXTRA MODES from the other versions.

PS2:
- Some extra mods.
- Meh Graphics.
- Okay controlls.


If you especially like PS2 or Gamecube controller that could be a factor. If OP is spending money I would say save up for a wii. There are some good games on that thing.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 15, 2008)

Guess what, I GOT THE GAME! I got the GC version ad it's AWESOME. Best 14 bucks I ever spend. I'm having a real hard time fighting "el lago" or something like that. Ether way, it's awesome. 

Also, is the Punisher a good gun if you upgrade it? cus I just got to but the dude wants 10,000 pesos for it. Should I sell it?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2008)

nvm~
though you were talking about the magnum


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 15, 2008)

The punisher is decent but when the Red Nine or Red Tail is available, get that handgun. Easily the best in the game as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2008)

Killer7 ftw


----------



## morcar (Dec 15, 2008)

I would get both ad they both give the player something different. I find the cube version harder for some reason and i have done the ps2 version over and over.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 16, 2008)

morcar said:
			
		

> I would get both ad they both give the player something different. I find the cube version harder for some reason and i have done the ps2 version over and over.


I guess it's easyer because the PS2's version can't handle as many non-zombes on the screen at the same time as the GC version can.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 16, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> morcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the logic in that. I am quite sure there is no difference at all in the number of enemies.


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 16, 2008)

PS2. You get more post-game exclusives such as the Solar Beam, and Mercenaries if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 16, 2008)

It was the lighting and shadows which gave RE4 its' atmosphere..  and the best version for this was the Gamecube.  RE4 on the PS2 was a good attempt and a technical achievement.  The PC version was better when you had the patch to provide fog and shadows & the high resolution movie files.  

Mercenaries was available on the GC version too.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 16, 2008)

Meatbrain said:
			
		

> PS2. You get more post-game exclusives such as the Solar Beam, and Mercenaries if I'm not mistaken.



You just dont get some extra Ada Chapter and one or two other things...

In RE4 GC:
- Ada Mission (well the start anyway)
- Mercenaries

thats with just one playthrough in easy


----------



## Rod (Dec 16, 2008)

The PS2's blurry graphics and slowdowns water down the experience by a whole lot, and the extras aren't worth it. That's coming from someone who loves the game and the series, and finished RE4 more times than he can count on both consoles.

Since you don't have a Wii, get the GC version. Prettier, smoother, better. The only con about this version is the disc-swapping (2 mini-DVDs), but personally I don't see that as much of a problem.


PS: In case you REALLY are that interested in the PS2 extras, I'd reccommend renting the game and getting a full game save from a friend.
PS2: Heck, just noticed you bought the GC version already lol. Anyways, great purchase! Enjoy one of the best action-adventures ever made.


----------



## dagreenone (Dec 21, 2008)

The game was built around the gamecube, better graphics and controls (I personally can't stand the PS2 controller).


----------

